# Ashton Virgin Sun Grown Belicoso No. 1 Cigar Review - Mediocre



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This was a good smoke, but not for $10. I can think of half a dozen $5 sticks that taste just as good and have more complexity.

Read the full review here: Ashton Virgin Sun Grown Belicoso No. 1 Cigar Review - Mediocre


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

?
?
?
?
?
?
(6) 5$ cigars that taste just as good and are more complex than VSG?

So, lets have em then.


----------

